# Movies:What have you watched lately?



## vickyNightowl (Feb 29, 2016)

Spotlight- has to do with the cover up of priests molesting kids.True story

45 Years- love the actress,sad and depressing story,kinda makes you think about life.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 5, 2016)

Queen of the Desert

Chronicles of Gertrde Bell's llife.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 5, 2016)

The Martian.   Excellent movie- highly recommend.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2016)

Spy with Melissa McCarthy, surprisingly entertaining, on Netflix now.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 5, 2016)

I have not seen the Martian yet.

Spy is very funny!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 5, 2016)

The book thief was on our TV last night I watched about an hour of it and feel asleep ,it looked like it was kinda sad ..right from the start ..We have it on DVD so considering it's going to be way to hot to do anything outside today ( forecast 40c ,we had almost 30 c overnight temp) I may watch movie today


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 5, 2016)

Between chores, reading, everything including needing closed captioning. The last movie in a theater was " Funny People", the last at home was "The Hurt Locker". It would take me years to catch up on what I haven't seen.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Spy with Melissa McCarthy, surprisingly entertaining, on Netflix now.



Also on HBO tonight


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2016)

I recorded my favorite version of "A Christmas Carol" (The Alistair Sim one) sometime before Christmas.  I just got around to watching it yesterday.  OK, I'm a little behind on my movies.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 5, 2016)

Fur, The Hurt Locker,another good one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> The book thief was on our TV last night I watched about an hour of it and feel asleep ,it looked like it was kinda sad ..right from the start ..We have it on DVD so considering it's going to be way to hot to do anything outside today ( forecast 40c ,we had almost 30 c overnight temp) I may watch movie today



We saw Book Thief at the cinema and I watched it again on a flight.  Keep Kleenex handy.  Good movie but the book was better, as usual.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 6, 2016)

Re-watched Boondock Saints this evening. I was stoked when I heard the sequel was in production, and was SO disappointed in it. Troy Duffy could have built a huge BD franchise. Truly a missed opportunity. Heard a 3rd film is in the works. Duffy's Saints will have to perform a miracle before I'll go see that one.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 7, 2016)

Netflix movie called "Room"....a good one.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 7, 2016)

The other night we watched the movie "Tracks" on Netflix.  The true story of Robyn Davidson and her 1977 trek across the Australian outback desert with her four camels and a dog.  Amazing adventure.  Recently we also watched and thoroughly enjoyed a documentary called "Mile...Mile & a Half".  Follows a group of artists who hike the 219 mile John Muir Trail from Yosemite to Mt. Whitney.  Highly recommend it, if only for the scenic beauty.  One of the goals here was to capture the beauty and ruggedness of this hike and they really succeed.  It's also on Netflix.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 8, 2016)

Another Netflix movie....4 stars

Truth 


Newsroom drama detailing the 2004 CBS 60 Minutes report investigating then-President George W. Bush's military service, and the subsequent firestorm of criticism that cost anchor Dan Rather and producer Mary Mapes their careers. ... Cate Blanchett, Robert Redford, Dennis Quaid


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Another Netflix movie....4 stars
> 
> Truth
> 
> ...



You might also like 'Spotlight'


If anyone loves chess,you have to see 'Pawn Sacrifice'.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 12, 2016)

_Mr. Holmes_ while at the beach last summer (I don't get to the movies much. ) 

_A Room With a View _last week on TV, VOD.  I enjoyed it so much I went to the library and checked out the book.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 12, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> The book thief was on our TV last night I watched about an hour of it and feel asleep ,it looked like it was kinda sad ..right from the start ..We have it on DVD so considering it's going to be way to hot to do anything outside today ( forecast 40c ,we had almost 30 c overnight temp) I may watch movie today



I watched the book thief not long ago, it was sad,but an excellent movie. I've seen quite a few movies, unless I list them weekly I forget most of the titles, I saw spy a fee weeks back along with some sci-fi movie which featured Harrison Ford, today, I watched trainwreck oh and last week I watched riddick.

I'll be see more movies at the theatre in the coming months vs just DVD, I enjoy the big action movies when they hit the big screen for spring and summer.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 12, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I watched the book thief not long ago, it was sad,but an excellent movie. I've seen quite a few movies, unless I list them weekly I forget most of the titles, I saw spy a fee weeks back along with some sci-fi movie which featured Harrison Ford, today, I watched trainwreck oh and last week I watched riddick.
> 
> I'll be see more movies at the theatre in the coming months vs just DVD, I enjoy the big action movies when they hit the big screen for spring and summer.


April I only got around to watching the book thief last night it was like you said sad but very good ..and more than likely fairly true of the war years ...I thought I'd look up the girls name who played the main part and look out for her in any new movies she is such a pretty girl .


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 12, 2016)

Ant Man tonight (again). I like Paul Rudd.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 13, 2016)

Ant man ws funny!


I saw Ride Along2, very funny but the first one was better.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> April I only got around to watching the book thief last night it was like you said sad but very good ..and more than likely fairly true of the war years ...I thought I'd look up the girls name who played the main part and look out for her in any new movies she is such a pretty girl .



The young actress, Sophia Nelisse, a very pretty and talented young lady indeed, but, I've not seen any of her other work, it would take some work to obtain the other films she's done being they're primarily foreign films and I get most of my dvds from my library.




FazeFour said:


> Ant Man tonight (again). I like Paul Rudd.



That was a fun movie to watch. 



vickyNightowl said:


> Ant man ws funny!
> 
> I saw Ride Along2, very funny but the first one was better.



Ride along, I watched it back in January, after one of my friends kept talking about how funny it was; she was right. It was quite funny.  I'm looking forward to seeing the second one.

You all are sparking my memory, I watch movies most every week,but, I quickly forget titles.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 13, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> You might also like 'Spotlight'
> 
> 
> If anyone loves chess,you have to see 'Pawn Sacrifice'.



Thanks, Vicky, I'll add it to my list.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 13, 2016)

"Shaolin Drunk Monkey"

The touching tale (based on a true story) of the last remaining monkey in the ancient Shaolin temples. The Masters try their best but cannot break little Flung-Poo's habit of drinking the Temple wine, becoming soused and smashing everything in sight. 

When the evil warlord Chung-King and his minions attempt to overthrow the temple, Flung-Poo proves his worth by defending his brothers with his unique Drunk Monkey style.

Stars: Elton Chong as "Master Martini", Eagle Hands Han as "Disciple Dubonnet" and Kwak Kwak Duk as "Chung King".  Missy the Marvel Monkey turns in a stunning performance as "Flung-Poo".


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 13, 2016)

Phil,
I watched Crouching Tiger,Hidden Dragon:Sword of Destny (2016)
I used to love watching these movies and really believed they could jump,nfly like that.

Nice movie.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> The Martian.   Excellent movie- highly recommend.



Hubby and I watched the Martian last week. Loved it!!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2016)

Forgot to mention we watched The Deer Hunter an old movie from 1978. I didn't think I was going to like it but I did, especially the wedding scenes. Don't know how we missed it the first time around.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 13, 2016)

AprilT said:


> The young actress, Sophia Nelisse, a very pretty and talented young lady indeed, but, I've not seen any of her other work, it would take some work to obtain the other films she's done being they're primarily foreign films and I get most of my dvds from my library.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love movies and I watch every week also.

Spouse does not usually like what I like so when I'm alone I search out movies forr me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> April I only got around to watching the book thief last night it was like you said sad but very good ..and more than likely fairly true of the war years ...I thought I'd look up the girls name who played the main part and look out for her in any new movies she is such a pretty girl .



She was a very pretty girl.  One criticism of the movie was that they were supposed to be very poor with barely enough to eat yet this girl did not look poor, hair always perfect, very healthy looking, nice clothes. I had to have a ton of Kleenex to watch this.  I even cried reading the book.  That might have happened only a couple of times before.  My husband didn't like the movie.  He couldn't get his head round the idea of the narrator being 'death'.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 17, 2016)

The Little Death


----------



## Arachne (Mar 18, 2016)

I watched The Wall by Pink Floyd completely different movie when you are not high lol


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I watched The Wall by Pink Floyd completely different movie when you are not high lol



Lol 
Any good?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 19, 2016)

Secret in their Eyes


----------



## Arachne (Mar 19, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Lol
> Any good?




Honestly while the animation is great from a artists pov I must be getting old cause it was mediocre at best. I sorta remember the first time I saw it lol seemed soooo much better back then lol Of course the music is wonderful..


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 20, 2016)

The Big Short, not as good as I expected, my daughter loved it.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2016)

Earlier today I went to the theater and saw Batman vs Superman and I liked it.  Wasn't the all out blowemup eyefest I was looking for it to be, it had that, just was competitive to the darknight, in sounds and visual fun, but it was decent on its on account as viewed as a separate new starting point.  Very different feel to it I thought they pulled off the whole nemesis thing pretty well, I was stumped as to how that was going to work.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

We just saw a movie called "Hello, My Name is Doris" with Sally Field.  We both liked it, though it's not necessarily a comedy.  Some funny moments, but more that will make you think. A great vehicle for Ms Field and she does a good job with the role.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 2, 2016)

The Lobster

Dystopian placed story.
Weird.

Colin Farell played his role well.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2016)

I've watched a lot of the movies already mentioned. One that really stayed with me is "Ida". Here's an article about it:
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/ida-a-film-masterpiece

Another memorable movie is "Suite Francaise".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suite_Française_(film)


----------



## mattc (Apr 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> The Lobster
> 
> Dystopian placed story.
> Weird.
> ...


I live on the NEW England seacoast where lobster fishing is still important.When my kids were young young there was a local pro wrestling promotion that we went to.The star of it was a guy called The Lobster,he came out dressed like a lobster. I don't suppose the film was a bio-pic about him huh???
Anyway the last movie i watched recently was Detour,an old b&w film noir.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Another memorable movie is "Suite Francaise".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suite_Française_(film)



I have read the book and have seen the movie.I agree,very memorable.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

mattc said:


> I live on the NEW England seacoast where lobster fishing is still important.When my kids were young young there was a local pro wrestling promotion that we went to.The star of it was a guy called The Lobster,he came out dressed like a lobster. I don't suppose the film was a bio-pic about him huh???
> Anyway the last movie i watched recently was Detour,an old b&w film noir.



Hahahhah no

It has to do with being single and havving 45 days to find a mate or else you would be turned into an animal of your choise,lol he chose a Lobster


----------



## ossian (Apr 3, 2016)

I watched Jurassic World last night. It was not great but you do have to be impressed by the dinosaurs.

However, it is pretty implausible that the heroine managed to evade all those chasing dinos and never once lost her high heels. That was the most impressive thing about the movie.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 3, 2016)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 loved it just as much as last one..


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2016)

The Danish Girl, Carol, Brooklyn.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

Pinky said:


> The Danish Girl, Carol, Brooklyn.



Great films,especially the fiirst two.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 7, 2016)

Snow White and The Huntsman



With the new one coming out I wanted to be ready. Was not disapointed.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 16, 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## mattc (Apr 16, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Deadpool


So...how was it???
I just watched The Man Who Wasn't There ...2001 film but had never seen it,i like neo noir and it worked.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

mattc said:


> So...how was it???
> I just watched The Man Who Wasn't There ...2001 film but had never seen it,i like neo noir and it worked.



Ohhh! The one with Billy Bob Thorton!

I have the book. Pat Barker is a. Great writerm
Her Regeneration Trilogy is my favorite.

Deadpool was funny. I was surprised that it was rated.  R. I love Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2016)

Just went to the cinema and saw Eye in the Sky, a thriller with Helen Mirren. It was Alan Rickman's last film.

It was really good. Kept my attention.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 17, 2016)

"Meet Me in St. Louis" was on TCM again the other night so I watched it, or sort of half-watched it while playing online.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 23, 2016)

Watched The Intern this afternoon......cute, cute movie.


[h=3]The Intern (2015) - IMDb[/h]www.imdb.com/title/tt2361509/





Internet Movie Database


 Rating: 7.2/10 - ‎110,565 votes
70-year-old widower Ben Whittaker has discovered that retirement isn't all it's cracked up to be. Seizing an opportunity to get back in the game, he becomes a senior *intern* at an online fashion site, founded and run by Jules Ostin. ... Robert De Niro, Anne Hathaway, Rene Russo.‎(2015) Poster - ‎Full Cast & Crew - ‎Release Dates - ‎Plot Summary


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2016)

Recently binge watched Friends on Netflix, I had missed a lot when it was playing in the 90s.  I know, I know, I know.... but it was a lot of fun and the fashions were very very cute.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 23, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Recently binge watched Friends on Netflix, I had missed a lot when it was playing in the 90s.  I know, I know, I know.... but it was a lot of fun and the fashions were very very cute.


I just binge watched_ Srugim_ on Amazon.  Interesting older tv series. Like watching a Orthodox version of _Friend_s.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 23, 2016)

_The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies
On a Clear Day
The Banger Sisters
The Longest Ride_ (a surprise -- one of the best movies I have seen in years)

Comcast is having an HBO/Cinemax/Starz watchathon this week so I have been watching movies I've wanted to see but couldn't afford.  I may watch _The Four Seasons_ tonight; haven't seen it since the year it came out.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 29, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> The Martian.   Excellent movie- highly recommend.



Saw it today (finally on HBO) and loved it!  Great film.


----------



## Lon (Jun 29, 2016)

"The State Of Jones" was areally good film and if you Google Newton Knight you will see a picture and story of the main character in the film. Mathew Mc Conaghuay  was made up to look exactly like him.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Saw it today (finally on HBO) and loved it!  Great film.



I watched The Martian about a month ago, I enjoyed it, wish it were longer.  I watched the Revenant couple of weekends ago, wasn't as impressed as I expected to be, but, DiCaprio, as usual, was great, Last weekend I watched The Hateful Eight, it was a ride of a movie, better than I expected. Those are the titles I remember from the past weeks.

The movies I picked up from the library to watch this weekend are as follows:

The Witch, this was a hold

Killing Kennedy, I've been looking forward to this one, glad they had it on the shelf.

Ride Along 2, this was a hold

Jack Goes Boating, Philip Seymour Hoffman is in this one, which is why I picked it up.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 29, 2016)

Here are couple of trailers of the movies I will be watching this weekend

The Witch






Killing Kennedy


----------

